# Quel usage de votre ipod ?



## Arthemus (25 Mai 2003)

Bonjour à tous !

Aller, une p'tite discut sur un sujet pas grave !

Pour ceux qui ont un ipod (et pourquoi pas les autres aussi !) quelles utilisations faites vous de votre ipod ?
Ok ok, dans 90 % des cas vous devez certainement écouter de la musique avec. Comme presse papier, je le trouve trop leger.

Non, mon interrogation est dans quelle condition vous écoutez de la musique avec ?
En courant, en vélo, dans le train ou autre ?

Je me pose cette question existentielle car j'ai un ipod depuis peu et si le l'utilise dans le train pour mes trajets professionnels je viens d'en découvrir une autre: Depuis que ma chérie est enceinte et est fatiguée, j'écoute mes chansons en faisant le cuisine !!! le ipod rentre parfaitement dans la poche de mon pantalon !!!

Elle est pas belle la vie ?

Et vous alors ?


----------



## Foguenne (25 Mai 2003)

Je l'utilise surtout branché sur ma chaine hifi et quand je vais faire mon petit jogging (faut bien éliminer les "crasses" ingurgitées la veille. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
Pour le moment, ma compagne l'a plus utilisé que moi. Une chose est sur, c'est qu'une fille avec un iPod c'est terriblement excitant.


----------



## WebOliver (25 Mai 2003)

Je l'ai seulement depuis vendredi... Mais je le prends au boulot et lorsque je vais promener le chien.


----------



## cham (25 Mai 2003)

Un chien avec un iPod... c'est quand même moins excitant ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Arf


----------



## macinside (25 Mai 2003)

passe temps dans les transports et disque dur pour balader mes fichiers


----------



## Sir (25 Mai 2003)

Ipod 
-3 mois


----------



## ederntal (25 Mai 2003)

moi partout :

au lit, en conduisant mon scoot (je sais c'est dangereux), quand je marche, au lycée, quand je fait un footing...

Je l'aimeuuuuuux


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Mai 2003)

Bonjour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Une p'tite question comme çà en passant : vous n'avez pas peur de vous le faire voler votre iPod ? Moi je n'en ai pas mais je sais que au prix où çà coute, je ne me baladerais pas comme çà dans  la rue de peur de le perdre, qu'il tombe ou qu'on me le pique (surtout pour ceux qui vont à l'école avec).


----------



## WebOliver (25 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Bonjour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Une p'tite question comme çà en passant : vous n'avez pas peur de vous le faire voler votre iPod ? Moi je n'en ai pas mais je sais que au prix où çà coute, je ne me baladerais pas comme çà dans  la rue de peur de le perdre, qu'il tombe ou qu'on me le pique (surtout pour ceux qui vont à l'école avec).  * 

[/QUOTE]

Enfin, c'est pas partout la zone non plus.


----------



## ederntal (25 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Bonjour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Une p'tite question comme çà en passant : vous n'avez pas peur de vous le faire voler votre iPod ? Moi je n'en ai pas mais je sais que au prix où çà coute, je ne me baladerais pas comme çà dans  la rue de peur de le perdre, qu'il tombe ou qu'on me le pique (surtout pour ceux qui vont à l'école avec).  * 

[/QUOTE]

Ouai enfin bon a ce moment là il sert a rien... j'en fait tres attention mais je le prend partout avec moi!
J'amene même de temps en temps mon ibook au bahut... j'ai pas spécialement peur, je le garde juste avec moi tout le temps.

Faut dire que je suis dans une ville plutot tranquille en bretagne, et je ne sais pas si je ferait pareil dans les quartier chauds... mais bon faut vivre...

@+


----------



## benR (25 Mai 2003)

Pas plus tard qu ehier soir, je suis rentré chez moi seul assez tard (20 minutes de marche), en écoutant de la musique sur mon iPod, que je prends aussi a chaque fois que je prends le métro...

c'est comme tout, y a un risque de se le farie voler (pour ce qui est de le faire tomber, après 15 chutes, le mien fonctionne très bien, même s'il est un peu cabossé), mais tant que y fais attention, y a pas de risque...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

Enfin, c'est pas partout la zone non plus. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

celà n'a rien à voir avec la " *zone*" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Un iPod peut-être un bel objet de convoitise (tout comme un téléphone portable hors de prix, le vol à la tire, çà existe un peu partout).
L'avantage de l'iPod, il est vrai, réside dans sa grande méconnaissance... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Peu de gens savent ce que c'est, ce qu'il y a dedans et combien çà coute !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Je voulais juste savoir si vous preniez soin de votre "bébé" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, bande de veinards


----------



## WebOliver (25 Mai 2003)

Sinon j'ai encore fait gravé mon nom au dos... C'est joli un iPod... mais quand on en vole un avec le nom de quelqu'un d'autre au dos... ça le fait moins...


----------



## ederntal (25 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * Sinon j'ai encore fait gravé mon nom au dos... C'est joli un iPod... mais quand on en vole un avec le nom de quelqu'un d'autre au dos... ça le fait moins... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Enfin je voit mal le lascar qui te rackette prendre le l'ipod et te le rendre car c'est marqué Webolivier au dos ;-)

C'est comme tout faut faire gaffe mais faut pas tomber de la crainte permanente (forcement si vous regardez TF1 a 20h vous avez une escuse ;-))


----------



## WebOliver (25 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ederntal:</font><hr /> * 

Enfin je voit mal le lascar qui te rackette prendre le l'ipod et te le rendre car c'est marqué Webolivier au dos ;-) * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est pas ça que je disais, c'est qu'il pourra moins le montrer devant ses potes.


----------



## sylko (26 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Bonjour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Une p'tite question comme çà en passant : vous n'avez pas peur de vous le faire voler votre iPod ? Moi je n'en ai pas mais je sais que au prix où çà coute, je ne me baladerais pas comme çà dans  la rue de peur de le perdre, qu'il tombe ou qu'on me le pique (surtout pour ceux qui vont à l'école avec).  * 

[/QUOTE]

Je le cache dans mon slip!


----------



## Garulfo (26 Mai 2003)

Pour ma part, je ne m'en sépare presque jamais. Je l'emmène au boulot, dans le train, dans ma voiture (avec un adaptateur), au lit (et oui, pour le moment pas de copine alors...). je m'en sers aussi sur ma chaîne hi-fi et puis je vais bientôt l'essayer en faisant du jogging et puis du roller.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Au sujet de la psychose du voleur ou de la perte et bien je pense qu'en le mettant au fond d'une poche, y'a pas de risque.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et puis celui qui un jour osera me racketter, il passera un sale quart d'heure !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Vous connaissez l'histoire du racketteur racketté...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+


----------



## Sir (26 Mai 2003)

C un objet d'art je trouve cet ipod !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (26 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

C'est pas ça que je disais, c'est qu'il pourra moins le montrer devant ses potes.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Pas sur, si tu as pris la précaution de rajouter ton mot de passe, le gars sera bien content : pensez donc, un iPod et un compte sur MacG déjà bien rempli !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (j'en connais certains qui en recherchent des pseudos ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Garulfo:</font><hr /> *Au sujet de la psychose du voleur... * 

[/QUOTE]

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ederntal:</font><hr /> * 
C'est comme tout faut faire gaffe mais faut pas tomber de la crainte permanente (forcement si vous regardez TF1 a 20h vous avez une escuse ;-))  * 

[/QUOTE]

Euh pour mettre les choses au clair : ce n'est pas une psychose, mais juste une question comme çà qui me semblait justifié au vue du prix de la petite machine et du fait que l'on peut se balader partout avec. Excusez moi d'être aussi terre à terre (çà vient peut etre du fait que je n'ai surement pas les moyens de m'acheter un gadget, fort utile et fort bien fait, à un prix pareil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) mais c'est pas tous les jours que je me balade avec une "somme" pareille dans la poche située près de ma fesse gauche ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (bon c'est vrai pour la droite je dis pas ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)

Et puis faut arreter de cracher sur TF1 à tout bout de champ ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Même si on n'aime pas (et j'en suis), çà n'avance à rien de faire appel à la sainte excuse du JT de TF1. Et puis cette attitude élitiste n'est pas digne de macuser's.

Bon.

Sana transition, passons à un reportage plus déconne maintenant avec cette enquête menée auprès d'une population montagnarde aux moeurs bizarre ...

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sylko:</font><hr /> * 

Je le cache dans mon slip! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Ca c'est de l'information !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 euh tant que j'y suis je te demande pas où tu met ton APN ou ton caméscope numérique (histoire d'avoir des clichés ou une caméra embarquée !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )


----------



## Foguenne (26 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Bonjour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Une p'tite question comme çà en passant : vous n'avez pas peur de vous le faire voler votre iPod ? Moi je n'en ai pas mais je sais que au prix où çà coute, je ne me baladerais pas comme çà dans  la rue de peur de le perdre, qu'il tombe ou qu'on me le pique (surtout pour ceux qui vont à l'école avec).  * 

[/QUOTE]

Non, ce n'est que du matos.
Je suis assez soigneux (sauf quand j'ai trop bu...) mais si je ne l'utilise pas parceque j'ai peur de l'abimer ou de me le faire piquer alors ce matos, cet objet de plaisir devient un objet de crainte, de peur et donc il vaut mieux s'en débarasser.
J'ai déclassé un Ixus et trois gsm lors de soirées bien arrosées, ça ne m'empêche pas de continuer à les emporter partout. J'essaye juste d'être plus attentif.
Evidement, il n'est pas nécessaire de "parader" avec son matos n'importe où.


----------



## Foguenne (26 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Euh pour mettre les choses au clair : ce n'est pas une psychose, mais juste une question comme çà qui me semblait justifié au vue du prix de la petite machine et du fait que l'on peut se balader partout avec. Excusez moi d'être aussi terre à terre (çà vient peut etre du fait que je n'ai surement pas les moyens de m'acheter un gadget, fort utile et fort bien fait, à un prix pareil ) mais c'est pas tous les jours que je me balade avec une "somme" pareille dans la poche située près de ma fesse gauche !     * 

[/QUOTE]

Je comprend.
Quand j'étais étudiant, jamais je n'aurais mis une tel somme pour un "gadget".
La peur de l'abimer aurait été plus forte que le plaisir qu'il m'aurait apporté. De plus j'avais bien besoin de tous mes sous pour sortir et faire de la moto. (j'ai eu mon premier Mac l'année passée à 28 ans et cela ne m'a jamais traumatisé... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








)


----------



## macinside (26 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * 

Je comprend.
Quand j'étais étudiant, jamais je n'aurais mis une tel somme pour un "gadget".
* 

[/QUOTE]

ça met m'est arrivé il y a 3 ans j'avais mit 2600 francs dans un rio 500 avec 64 Mo (j'étais apprentis a l'époque) c'est vrai qu'au début j'ésitait a le sortir de chez moi, vu le prix de la bête en septembre j'ai reploncher pour un ipod 5 Go et ça ma fait beaucoup moins peu des le départ (faut juste avoir l'habitude) et vais peu être me prendre un 10 Go (ancien modele en destockage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), qui n'en veut dans mon 5 Go ?


----------



## Foguenne (26 Mai 2003)

Ma très chère compagne m'a proposé d'encastrer mon iPod dans un des murs du salon (un peu comme le thermosta.) 
Elle trouve que ce serait du plus grand chic.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (26 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * Ma très chère compagne m'a proposé d'encastrer mon iPod dans un des murs du salon (un peu comme le thermosta.) 
Elle trouve que ce serait du plus grand chic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

mdr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 (toujours autant en forme)

Fais gaffe quand même : un soir d'enguelade elle pourrait mettre ce projet à execution. Après le jeté d'assiettes, le jeté d'iPod (celà dit je doute qu'elle ne le fasse car si j'ai bien compris c'est elle qui te l'a acheté et elle doit y tenir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). Comme quoi je reviens à ce que je disais avant : vous avez pas peur de vous balader comme çà avec votre iPod dans votre maison quand il y a votre compagne (compagnon) ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











PS :_j'ai bien apprécié ta réponse Foguenne. _


----------



## Onra (26 Mai 2003)

Ben moi au début, je m'en servait au boulot pour écouter de la zic, et dans le train le we car j'y passais environ 7 heures par we.

Mais maintenant, ça un peu changé et je ne l'utilise plus qu'au boulot, dans mon salon connecté à des enceintes et un peu en faisant du roller.


----------

